# Profitec Bottomless Portafilters



## Gatty (Dec 26, 2017)

Probably a stupid question, but do ECM/Profitec have interchangeable portafilters? I am planning to get a bottomless portafilter but can't see any Profitec ones advertised in the UK; am I ok to get one marketed as ECM compatible?

If so I was going to get one from Edesia Express as they're a lot cheaper than the official ECM ones and their styling is more similar to the original Profitec handles than an ECM one would be - has anyone had experience with them? Couldn't see much on the forum about them.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Gatty said:


> Probably a stupid question, but do ECM/Profitec have interchangeable portafilters? I am planning to get a bottomless portafilter but can't see any Profitec ones advertised in the UK; am I ok to get one marketed as ECM compatible?
> 
> If so I was going to get one from Edesia Express as they're a lot cheaper than the official ECM ones and their styling is more similar to the original Profitec handles than an ECM one would be - has anyone had experience with them? Couldn't see much on the forum about them.


They are standard E61 portafilters.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

I ordered an edesia espresso bottomless PF on ebay but it doesn't engage enough. Shame as it's good value but its going back. Had the gaggia classic one in the past and it was fine.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Not fully clued up on the differing fittings ie whether E61 is a standard ?.

I purchased an open PF holder thinking it was all the same E61 standard, looking at the filter holder it does appear to be exactly the same, however the difference in the one I got is the thickness of the lugs, it only just engages into the machine, it seals no problem and no extra effort is needed.

Jon.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes lug thickness can vary even between E61s. If it's too thick I guess you could take them down a bit, but also swapping to a Cafelat silicone rubber gasket can help - they're super soft so they seal at the slightest touch but will also compress so if your PF only just goes in, you can nudge it in a bit further.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Worn/used PF locking up @ 6 o'clock position: New PF will probably lock up @ 8 o'clock.

Fitting a new, thinner group seal (or a silicone seal) may help.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Flying_Vee said:


> I ordered an edesia espresso bottomless PF on ebay but it doesn't engage enough. Shame as it's good value but its going back. Had the gaggia classic one in the past and it was fine.


Actually don't quote me on that (he says quoting himself).

Got my digital calipers out and compared the lugs on the new and old PFs. Exactly the same so i called Edesia and had a good chat with Leigh. Going have another look when I'm home to see what else may be stopping it locking in. Possible it was the VST I was using or group seal.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Flying_Vee said:


> Actually don't quote me on that (he says quoting himself).
> 
> Got my digital calipers out and compared the lugs on the new and old PFs. Exactly the same so i called Edesia and had a good chat with Leigh. Going have another look when I'm home to see what else may be stopping it locking in. Possible it was the VST I was using or group seal.


It could easily be the basket. I have 3 pf's & several makes of basket. Every single combination locks in at a different point.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Flying_Vee said:


> Actually don't quote me on that (he says quoting himself).
> 
> Got my digital calipers out and compared the lugs on the new and old PFs. Exactly the same so i called Edesia and had a good chat with Leigh. Going have another look when I'm home to see what else may be stopping it locking in. Possible it was the VST I was using or group seal.


So yes. Looks like the 8.5mm gasket was fitted when the group was last serviced which was fine with the old spouted PF but the new bottomless PF won't "engage" (anyone else do a Jean-Luc Pickard impression when locking in the PF?)

Taking the thicker gasket out and giving it all a darn good scrub out helped a bit.

Going to order an 8mm cafelat gasket and see if that will lock in better.

Having high jacked this thread with my own mini crisis I can come back and answer the original question and say, after 2 edesia bottomless PFs (one gaggia, one E61) @Gatty. Good!


----------



## Gatty (Dec 26, 2017)

Haha thanks @Flying_Vee!

I've had my bottomless for a wee while now and it engages at a slightly different angle to the Profitec portafilters but am very satisfied!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can I ask what difference it makes if the various combinations all lock in at different places......as long as it is locked in properly?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Can I ask what difference it makes if the various combinations all lock in at different places......as long as it is locked in properly?


It would not make any difference 'D', as when you attach the PF holder as soon as you feel a restriction when locking it in it suggests the filter basket is in contact with the seal.

I found as mentioned earlier that the open basket I purchased locked in immediately owing to the thicker lugs, but considering that in reverse ie if my machine was made to accept the thicker lugs and they used my machines PF holder then it may not get to seal.

Jon


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> ......as long as it is locked in properly?


This was my problem. The bottomless PF actually blew off mid shot.

With enough welly it locks in enough for backflush and choking a shot now but not interested in risking it again so going to try the thinner gasket.


----------



## Apupapu (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi!

I bought the naked PF from Edesia Espress for my ECM Mechanika Slim and it works just fine - locks at 6 o'clock with the original gasket with no extra effort required.


----------



## GavH (Jul 30, 2017)

Aside from the Edesia versions, are there any other recommendations for bottomless PF to fit a Pro500?


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have just received a 20g VST basket and it fitted in perfectly to my Profitec 600, any VST basket should fit as it is a standard E61 group head.


----------

